# The Rig on a drilling site



## bbally (Jan 1, 2010)

Many of you have read about the new Barbeque rig we put together.  I 
finally got a chance to take it way out in the field and see if it would perform as expected.  Cooking around town is easy, if something goes wrong you can get it fixed up in a hurry.  Being 80 miles out in the high country with 150 rig hands to feed along with their bosses is a little different.  If you blow it they don't eat.  You don't want to experience that, believe me!

So I pull up on to the platform area and get started making things for lunch.


















Typical set up in the middle of no where!  We are setting up fast as we 
have three hours to feed time!










Seasoning for me is Matthew, he sells on the rigs and asked me to come help him with his sales effort.  I told him sure as long as you help prep.








Nice feed of barbeque chicks, beans, tater salad, and peach cobbler.  
The mud was a little bad since it kept raining.





























It was fun, everyone liked the food.  Matthew closed the deal and we had 
an adventure!


Chef Bob Ballantyne

The Cowboy and The Rose Catering

Grand Junction, Colorado, USA


----------



## oscarsroost (Jan 1, 2010)

Hope you don't have a flat (no spare tire), and you know how the rig sites are.


----------



## alx (Jan 1, 2010)

That was a haul.Hard work deserves good Q....


----------



## stonebriar (Jan 1, 2010)

There are the action shots! I would have love to have been one of those Oilfield Hands on that day...


----------



## mulepackin (Jan 1, 2010)

This is the sort of thing I would like to see on a "reality" BBQ show. Not the drama of "Pitmasters". Making it work under some truly adverse conditions for an undoubtedly tough crowd. Great work.


----------



## deltadude (Jan 1, 2010)

Looks like the only thing missing is a cover for when it rains.  Otherwise, cookin Q and feedin a crew with a great tool can turn work into fun.


----------



## gnubee (Jan 1, 2010)

How heavy is your hat that it needs a crane that big to lift it off of your head? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Great Qview. Nice job. What a great looking smoker. 

What are those four posts with the red and white valves on your trailer for?

How many chickens were served? Got any of that cobbler left?


----------



## bbally (Jan 2, 2010)

The four posts with the red caps are where my laterns hook into the propane system.  I also have infrared heaters that hook onto them. (Chicks like to be where its warm when fall and winter roll around.)

Server 50 chickens

Cobbler was all gone at the end.


----------



## billbo (Jan 2, 2010)

Great job! I bet they were happy for a hot meal too!


----------



## rickw (Jan 3, 2010)

Real nice rig. I bet that was a great meal.


----------



## the dude abides (Jan 3, 2010)

Great job pulling off this smoke.  Glad it all worked out and you didn't have to scramble.


----------

